
Crackulous developer wants people to stop pirating his App Store piracy app - astrec
http://i.gizmodo.com/5144751/crackulous-allows-for-app-store-piracy
======
zain
That's not the real Crackulous developer. Crackulous is free and open source.
This message is from their forums:

 _The quick and dirty: Crackulous was developed right here on our forum, on
our SVN server. Anyone selling Crackulous or claiming to be the developer is
trying to scam you. The official Cydia repository to get Crackulous
is<http://cydia.hackulo.us>. Crackulous is and will always be FREE SOFTWARE.
It has had NO OTHER developers but SaladFork and Angel, with contributions
from Uncon_

<http://hackulo.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=12570>

~~~
juanpablo
The main site (<http://cydia.hackulo.us>) is a scam too. It says: "Please wait
as cydia loads!" and then "Not loading? Get help at
[http://hackulo.us!"](http://hackulo.us!). But of course it'll never load:
it's a static page without javascript or a meta refresh tag!

~~~
zain
<http://cydia.hackulo.us> is not a site, it is a repository for the iPhone's
package management system (Cydia). The site it links (<http://hackulo.us/>)
has a redirect to <http://hackulo.us/forums/>.

------
reitzensteinm
I'm kind of annoyed that Gizmodo took the link down. It's just a Google away,
but still, it would be a nice token effort to stand up to the hypocrisy.

------
TooMuchNick
Ha! This is honestly going into a comedy I'm writing about startups. This is
Arrested-Development-level hypocrisy.

